
Small Dogs Pee Higher to Lie About Their Size - cambaceres
https://gizmodo.com/small-dogs-pee-higher-to-lie-about-their-size-new-stud-1828084681
======
hinkley
Once, at a dog park, I witnessed a chihuahua-sized dog _do a handstand_ in
order to pee higher on a tree.

------
chaoticmass
My Australian Cattle Dog is a total hoss, very confident and often scares
other dogs just by casting a serious look in their direction. Even though he's
a medium sized dog at best, he never cocks his leg when he pees. Given his
confidence maybe he just doesn't see the need to lie.

~~~
dvtv75
My greyhound rarely cocks his leg, and I would imagine that on the occasions
he does that he's simply trying to mask a scent from a taller animal. He
usually marks somewhat like a female, pressing his hips forward and just going
on the ground.

~~~
King-Aaron
Can greyhounds actually cock their legs though? Mine doesn't, and I admittedly
have never seen one do it. I was just under the impression that it's like how
they often struggle to sit like other dogs, etc.

------
cambaceres
Is this caused by natural selection, or are they smart enough to do this
intentionally?

~~~
mikestew
"My hyper-sensitive nose tells me the place to pee is way up there. How can I
get my urine way up there?"

Don't attribute to evolutionary pressure something that even a pit bull could
figure out.

